# Stretchmarks/cellulite concerns



## DoeEyedGirl (Aug 26, 2005)

I am 24 and have 5 month old identical twin boys. My sons are beautiful but the battle scars are less so...any suggestions on treatments or products to minimize or eliminate stretch marks?


----------



## helloitsjeanna (Aug 26, 2005)

cocoa butter lotion works miracles. preferrably palmers cocoa butter lotion.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 26, 2005)

maderna is a great one for em as well...


----------



## LTB (Sep 12, 2005)

*Whats the best lotion or body butter to use what pregnant?*

Hi everyone I am just new on here and I was wondering what is the best lotion to use to help prevent stretch marks when pregnant?  Right now I am using The body shop cocoa butter moisturizing stick at night and I use Aveeno lotion in the morning.  I was just wondering if there is anything better to use.  I do not have any stretch marks yet but I still have the last 3 months to go.  I was just wondering if there was anything better?  Thanks


----------



## MACreation (Sep 13, 2005)

I've heard Palmers cocoa butter products.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 15, 2005)

Biotherm Biovergueters (sp?). Anyways, its stretch mark cream. Works great.


----------



## springy (Sep 15, 2005)

try mothers friend. it comes in a blue jar from smaller drug stores.


----------



## luvme4me (Sep 18, 2005)

i am not sure but i know your soupposed to slather on ALOTTT I had a friedn who would go thru a tube every 2 days congrats too!


----------



## LTB (Sep 18, 2005)

THANKS everyone you have helped out a lot.  I know i go through a lot of the stuff form the body shop.  Thanks again.


----------



## kat1e (Sep 19, 2005)

My mom says that she used almond oil body lotion when she was pregnant. She has no (or almost no) stretch marks at all and it smells amazing too...
Also use a loofah thing when you're in the shower...


----------



## MACreation (Sep 21, 2005)

*strechmarks/cellulite?? HELP!!*

I have some weird uneven colored (lighter colored than my skintone) lines on my bum bum, and i wanna get rid of them, please help!!! I think it's stretchmarks..


----------



## martygreene (Sep 21, 2005)

If they are stretch-marks, then there isn't really anything that you can do once you have them. Stretch-marks are scar tissue from where the skin does not grow at the same speed as the body part that it is encompassing, and stretches the connective tissues causing scarring. Stretch marks can be minimized during the time when they are being created (growth spurts, pregnancy, etc.) with such things as vitamin E oil and cocoa butter, but once they are there just like any other scar tissue, there isn't a whole lot that can be done about them.


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Sep 21, 2005)

I have to disagree. I had major stretch marks from giving birth to twins and although I can't completely get rid of them, I have seen unbelievable results. I use Arbonne's Thermal Fusion Papaya Enzyme Mask to exfoliate...and I use SriVectin. You have to be consistent about using the products but they do work! I also don't really think that you can prevent stretch marks...I slathered on every vitamin e and cocoa butter product out there...I think it is more genetic. People that didn't get any and used the lotions attributed it to the product but I have the sneaking suspicion that they probably wouldn't have gotten them either way.


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Sep 21, 2005)

I had twins! I think a lot of it depends on genetics and how much you gain...obviously with multiples I did get stretch marks...and I slathered on everything! But, there is good news...if you do get stretch marks....wait til after you are done breastfeeding and try Arbonne's Thermal Fusion Mask and also SriVectin....AMAZING RESULTS! I should have taken before and after pics.


----------



## martygreene (Sep 21, 2005)

DoeEyedGirl, when did you being treating your stretch marks?


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Sep 22, 2005)

Pretty soon after giving birth but I waited until I was no longer breastfeeding (6 weeks) because I didn't want it to transfer into my breastmilk. I saw results pretty fast with the SriVectin...within days the color started to fade. I used the Arbonne Thermal Fusion afterwards which really seemed to help with the texture. I had stretch marks all over my abdomen, but nowhere else so I can't say for sure how it would work elsewhere. I also am fair-skinned so gain I am not sure how it will work on deeper skin tones. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## eposton (Oct 7, 2005)

Nivea night cream (not lotion) the creme...it is great!!


----------



## perpetuallycute (Oct 19, 2005)

I would think that using something like almond oil or pure cocoa butter would do the trick.
Also, bath and body works has a new cocoa butter cream specifically for stretch marks/stretch mark prevention.  
I got stretch marks out of nowhere (I think its this new birth control pill messing with me) and I use that b&bw's stuff and pure cocoa butter that I melted into a little push up container and it seems to be helping a lot


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

The most awesome topical cream I've ever found for Cellulite is Poetic Cosmetic's FatGirl Slim. I swear by that stuff! check Sephora and Bliss.com for it. $25 per jar.


----------



## ms.criss (Nov 4, 2005)

ive had marks on my belly for 2 and a half years now, at first iused cocoa butter but i stopped so i still have em ... i think im gunna try that biotherm one along with a lot of sit ups to tighten my belly ( thats where i got em )


----------



## foreveratorifan (Nov 22, 2005)

*Strechmarks...*

Hey, maybe this should be in recommendations, but I'm hoping to get a lot of answers to it...

Has anyone use ANYTHING that has helped with stretchmarks?  I have a lot on my breasts and some on my thighs and hips...

I'm losing a lot of weight (not SUPER fast, over a year thus far have lost 50lbs and plan on losing another 50lbs in the next year)....

I use lotions and such (not daily like I should)...but maybe someone has suggestions?

TIA!
Heather


----------



## user4 (Nov 22, 2005)

congratsa on the weight loss... that's great!!! ummmmm, when i lost a lot of weight i asked the doc and he told me coco butter, it somewhat worked but not too much!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 22, 2005)

Honestly, there isn't much that helps.   After 3 kids and lots of stretch marks on my stomach and everywhere else i've tried just about everything.  Mederma is okay but it is expensive and you have to use alot everyday.  Coco Butter helps too, along with skin firming lotions.  Don't let your scars get sunburned and eat lots of vegetables.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Nov 22, 2005)

yeah i dont tan or sit in the sun, i cant cause i'm so fairskinned anyway... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yeah i have used cocoa butter...but seen no results at all! i just want them to fade at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i look so freaking GROSS


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 22, 2005)

Have you tried Bio-Oil it's supposed to be fantastic on stretchmarks.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Nov 22, 2005)

I haven't!  Wear can I get that?  Can I order it online or read more about it?


----------



## succubus (Nov 22, 2005)

Stretch marks are scars...they don't just go away. They'll fade over time, but the only permanent way of getting rid of them is lazer.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Nov 22, 2005)

well i know you can only fade them....that they are scars


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 22, 2005)

i'm not sure if you get it where you live but here theres this brand called loreal and they've got a strachmark eraser cream thats quite good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you might want to look into it if you can get it where you are.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 23, 2005)

Merged with an older thread & stickied.


----------



## foreveratorifan (Nov 23, 2005)

^ thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i was wondering where it went hehehe

oh yeah we have Loreal stuff....I know they make cellulite gel products...I didnt know they made something for stretchmarks...

I'll have to look into that as well! Thanks!


----------



## stacey (Nov 23, 2005)

battle scars from pregnancy sucks. i'm in the same boat. isn't there something you can rub on your stomach (or wherever the marks are) or take that would regenerate cologen?


----------



## succubus (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_If they are stretch-marks, then there isn't really anything that you can do once you have them. Stretch-marks are scar tissue from where the skin does not grow at the same speed as the body part that it is encompassing, and stretches the connective tissues causing scarring. Stretch marks can be minimized during the time when they are being created (growth spurts, pregnancy, etc.) with such things as vitamin E oil and cocoa butter, but once they are there just like any other scar tissue, there isn't a whole lot that can be done about them._

 
She said it better than I did.


----------



## DoeEyedGirl (Dec 2, 2005)

I'm still using the Arbonne Thermal Fusion Enzyme Masque on my stretch marks and they are seriously diminshing. It's like at home glycolic peels. I use it on my face too! It really improves uneven skin tone and texture.


----------



## estrella (Dec 18, 2005)

There really are a lot of things you can do to diminish stretch marks. They never fully go away but you can make them so tiny and colored in that no one will notice anyway. But no ONE step can cure them, it has to be a regimen and it will take time.

1. Use a great body wash every day.
2. Use a loofah to slough off skin cells.
3. Slather on Suave Skin Firming lotion over them.
4. Mix Palmer's Cocoa Butter with vitamin e oil
5. Slather that mixture on over the Suave lotion

at that point, after a month you should be noticing drast reduction. if not:

6. Fake tan. It will make them virtually vanish.


----------



## honey71 (Jan 2, 2006)

Avon's cellusculpt is great - give it a try especially when it's on sale


----------



## lori (Jan 15, 2006)

palmers cocoa butter for stretch marks. i thought it worked wonders!


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 8, 2006)

How much was "SriVectin"?  I had a little girl almost a month ago and these stretch marks are ugh.  But I am on an EXTREMLY limited budget.  I need something that works yet is not over the top expensive.


----------



## MandyBabes (Feb 16, 2006)

If you really have issues with your stretch marks go see your dematologist and ask him for Retin-A-Micro. Typically used for anti aging purposes there have been many, many studies proving that it helps with stretch marks.

Also if your stretch marks are a pinkish, red colour they will most probably fade if they are white it's pretty much hopeless.


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lackofcolor* 
_How much was "SriVectin"?  I had a little girl almost a month ago and these stretch marks are ugh.  But I am on an EXTREMLY limited budget.  I need something that works yet is not over the top expensive._

 

I was wondering about Stri-Vectin 2...
From what I hear it works wonders... Does anyone know if it works?


----------



## RicanPrincipessa (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *estrella* 
_There really are a lot of things you can do to diminish stretch marks. They never fully go away but you can make them so tiny and colored in that no one will notice anyway. But no ONE step can cure them, it has to be a regimen and it will take time.

1. Use a great body wash every day.
2. Use a loofah to slough off skin cells.
3. Slather on Suave Skin Firming lotion over them.
4. Mix Palmer's Cocoa Butter with vitamin e oil
5. Slather that mixture on over the Suave lotion

at that point, after a month you should be noticing drast reduction. if not:

6. Fake tan. It will make them virtually vanish._

 


That's how I vanish mine... FAKE TAN!


----------



## mel0622 (Mar 7, 2006)

*i dont have a baby but...*

can you get stretchmarks on your thighs? my are close to my butt. lol.i think its from when i used to dance, maybe from the stretchs/warmups? they arent totally obvious but you can tell up close theres a break in the skin w/ its pigmentation and junk.

so my question is.... what can you do about it?


----------



## HapaDynazty (Apr 19, 2006)

*strivectin for stretch marks?*

has anyone used this and does it really work?? i dont want to spend my money if it doesnt work - its pretty costly! i would use it after my pregnancy of course.


OR does anyone know of anything i can use on my skin now to prevent too many stretch marks?


----------



## user3 (Apr 19, 2006)

this thread should have some helpful info it's for scars but you never know ...
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...ght=strivectin


Here is one for stretch marks that might be helpful until someone can fill you in more on Strivectin
http://www.specktra.net/forum/showth...=stretch+marks


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2006)

I faithfully rubbed my expanding tummy with cocoa butter every day to prevent stretchmarks, but I don't think you can stop them.  They seem to be genetic and my mom has them really bad.  Mine are bad too, but they have faded from deep red to a silvery pink colour.  A friend of mine was freaking huge when she was pregnant (she's had two kids) and she does not have a single stretch mark.  Not one.  I don't know if any cream can get rid of them once you have them


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 20, 2006)

Bumping for the member who posted re. Strivectin & stretchmarks.


----------



## *Stargazer* (Apr 25, 2006)

martygreene is correct. You can't prevent them. Its purely genetic. But rubbing an expanding stomach with lotion certainly feels good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




RetinA does show some promise in helping reduce the appearance of stretch marks, but some doctors are not aware of this. The best person to see would probably be a dermatologist, just do NOT use this product if nursing. 

And you can get stretch marks anywhere. I had them near the backs of my knees! And all over my breasts. Fortunately, they fade after time and don't look so bad, but right after giving birth both times, I looked like Freddy Krueger attacked me!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 3, 2006)

Praise to GoD that after 2 kids i have no stretch marks, not sure how that happend??? Coco Butter i hear helps... although u cant get rid of strecht marks u can reduce the apperance of them.. some girls get it while their preggos and some get it after they have their baby/babies.

then u have girls that get them from loosing weight to fast or gaining to fast.  Ur skin can take only so much... everyone has a certian point where their skin wont streach anymore, some people have more elasticity than others where their skin can take the extra strech and some people dont.

hmmm  another one ive heard is tanning in the tanning bed not sure how much truth there is to that nor do i suggest anyone to do that.. but a friend of mines said it helped her...  then ive heard some crazy stuff about how breast milk helps with strech marks??? weird

i say keep ur skin moisterized is the key.... b/c strech marks are kinda like scars. alothough u will never get rid of the scar u can always reduce the appearance of them, same goes for srtech marks.

im not a pro, so what ever works for u i say keep doing it if its helping


----------



## quandolak (Jun 3, 2006)

.........


----------



## MakeupISart (Jun 3, 2006)

i have a three year old and after i had blake i lost my stretch marks in less then a month because i used Strivectin...i bought it at chanel   it was orginally for wrinkles but it works wonders on stretch marks   now i think they sell it at sephora...


----------



## ToxicAllure (Jun 3, 2006)

Palmer's Massage Lotion for Stretch Marks works wonders. Aside from reducing the marks you already have, it prevents them in the future. 

Also if you can find straight cocoa butter -it should be really thick and kinda waxy- thats probably the best. I used to have stretch marks on my boobs, mine were semi-deep and a light purple, plus I have fair skin so I was AHHHHHHHHH! I used it one night before bed, woke up, flashed my mirror and they were gone! Well...the color was at least, most people, even models have them on their boobs.

And Neosporin (sp?) works pretty well too, also you can try Mederma (sp?).

Good luck!


----------



## Pascal (Jun 6, 2006)

I am trying to lose about 15 to 20 pounds and I am currently using Clarins Total Body Lift, it's to help my cellutite look less dimply and I hear you can lose an inch a month if you use it day and night. I also am using the Victoria's Secret Firming Body Lotion from their Spa line. I use that as my lotion on top of Clarins. Good Luck...


----------



## Ithica (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been using the Palmers coco butter for stretch marks cream for a week or so and can see *slight* improvement but before that i was using pure coco butter. I did see a difference but the over wheleming smell put me off in the end. The actual stretchmark lotion is less strong in scent.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 27, 2006)

I have been doing squats and lunges 3 times a week, as well as my regular 40 minute cardio. I have paired this with exfoliating daily with a loofah and Dove's moisturizing body wash followed by Vaseline Intensive Care's Renew & Protect lotion. I have seen a noticable improvement in my cellulite! I am excited about the next month or two because I think I might actually be able to get it all to go away!!


----------



## lush (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *helloitsjeanna* 
_cocoa butter lotion works miracles. preferrably palmers cocoa butter lotion._

 

agreed--i've been using palmers for years and my stretchmarks have been fading nicely.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm only 14 and have stretch marks because i started tumbling in 7th grade and and i had scrawny legs and because i started tumbling so much i got a lot of muscle in my thighs REALLY fast and now i have stretch marks on the inside and upper outside of my thighs. I'm going to try some of the tips on here but i'm guessing there's not much I can do about them.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Sep 3, 2006)

well ive heard cocoa butter is a good way to "lighten" or make it not so noticable. if they are stretch marks (deep stretch marks) then theres no way to make them really disappear. 

but to prevent stretch marks dont scratch !! you know when you feel that itchy sensation where stretch marks would appear. gather up some self control and leave it alone. 
the reason it itches is because the skin is stretching (duh!!) so the tissues are weak. by stretching them you tear the tissues opening them up and therefore creating deeper marks


----------



## Uchina (Sep 9, 2006)

I would just like to say:

EVERYONE has stretch marks.  I have a lot on my inner thighs and I'm a size zero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Having gotten them at 14, I just don't care anymore.  They look like tiger stripes anyways, and tigers are sexy.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

its cocoa butter and vitamin e oil all the way for me and my preg-nated ass, buddy!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 
_I would just like to say:

EVERYONE has stretch marks.  I have a lot on my inner thighs and I'm a size zero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Having gotten them at 14, I just don't care anymore.  They look like tiger stripes anyways, and tigers are sexy._

 





t: i just wanted to say, uchina, you are too friggin hilarious. tigers are sexy!


----------



## MACtastic (Nov 15, 2006)

I have stretch marks on my belly from gaining weight so fast. I went through depression in high school, and my vice wound up being eating...needless to say, I went from a size 12 to a 16. (No worries about my mental health, I'm glad to say that I am doing a million times better!) Anyways, there's no way that my stretch marks are going to disappear completely, but many of them have faded away pretty well. I scrub 2-3x a week with The Body Shop's Papaya Body Scrub as well as use Palmer's Cocoa Butter lotion. Seems to be working well


----------



## snackcake (Nov 17, 2006)

I'm in my seventh month of pregnancy, and I read everything I can get my hands on about pregnancy. Everything I've read says that studies show that nothing prevents stretch marks. Like cellulite, they're genetic. Minimizing the look of them sounds possible, but I'm skeptical of anything that claims to make them disappear completely or prevent them, especially if you end up spending a ton of money on a product.


----------



## duch3ss25 (Nov 19, 2006)

i have stretch marks on the back of my knees and below my waist. i've had them since i was in grade school (growth spurt) and no matter how much cocoa butter and moisturizing cream i've used over the years, they never disappeared nor diminished ... until i've used strivectin-sd. i've been using this behind my knees and i've seen improvement on the depth of the lines and the texture of the skin. the white/silver scars no longer look as dimply and bold; they look much closer to the skintone that if i use miniskirt these days, i just put a bit of concealer, heh. 

at this point, i would like to do the same thing with those by my waists and bum but strivectin at 135 (sephora or neiman marcus) or 98 bucks(costco) for a very long time, i've completely accepted that these marks are my medal of honor growing up, lol. tiger-stripes sounds more fashionable though!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm not too concerned about stretch marks, but I absolutely hate my legs and my cellulite. It's the cause of all my complexes and low self esteem... When I have lots of money I think I will get a mesotherapy treatment.


----------



## MACreation (Feb 7, 2007)

I read on one of the posts here, LUSH's dream cream works for stretch marks.


----------



## shopgood (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_well ive heard cocoa butter is a good way to "lighten" or make it not so noticable. if they are stretch marks (deep stretch marks) then theres no way to make them really disappear. 

but to prevent stretch marks dont scratch !! you know when you feel that itchy sensation where stretch marks would appear. gather up some self control and leave it alone. 
the reason it itches is because the skin is stretching (duh!!) so the tissues are weak. by stretching them you tear the tissues opening them up and therefore creating deeper marks_

 
ahhh no wonder! i kinda figured this but i was never sure.. my friend once told me that you know your boobs are growing when they itch.

i've never experienced any real rapid weight loss or gain. but i did develop a lotttt of stretch marks on my butt during puberty. i went from having no backside to having SOME booty.. and later on i got stretch marks on the insides of my knees, behind my knees, on my upper thighs, and i just recently got a couple on my boobs (it's not fair, they're small too!) but now that i think back, whenever i used to have to run in PE, my legs would get really itchy so i would scratch furiously. this probably is the reason i have stretch marks there. and my boobs have been itching lately too! it's so hard not to scratch tho..

but anyway, i doubt there's much hope for me. i've kinda come to just accept it. both my parents had/have stretch marks.


----------



## jenjen_lin (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks for the note on stretch marks....but i have a prob far more serious here....i'm 23 and fair and i got these hideous developments of spider veins on my thighs... :'( my mom has them so i guess it's hereditary. suggestions greatly needed...


----------



## Michelle3 (Feb 16, 2007)

Murad firm and Tone supplements for cellulite and strech mark management. OMG they are the best if you dont mind spending $135. I am overweight and i have strechmarks, and i have been on these supplements for 6 weeks and i have noticed a huge diffrence, and i have lost weight! 

they are sold at sephora! check em out...


----------



## giz2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Uchina* 

 
_I would just like to say:

EVERYONE has stretch marks.  I have a lot on my inner thighs and I'm a size zero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Having gotten them at 14, I just don't care anymore.  They look like tiger stripes anyways, and tigers are sexy._

 
What a great attitude!!


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eye_pr0mise* 

 
_ 
but to prevent stretch marks dont scratch !! you know when you feel that itchy sensation where stretch marks would appear. gather up some self control and leave it alone. 
the reason it itches is because the skin is stretching (duh!!) so the tissues are weak. by stretching them you tear the tissues opening them up and therefore creating deeper marks_

 
it is actually not the scratching that creates them.  the stretching is the main reason, and you can't prevent your body from doing that.  i have been told by my mom the same thing when i was pregnant so i never ever scratched even once, but still lots of stretchmarks mainly because i gained a lot of weight and didn't control my food intake when i was preggy.


----------



## juicyaddict (Apr 4, 2007)

i should have read about retin-A and how it could have improved my stretchmarks while they were still red, but now they are old and ugly.  i guess only laser can help me now.  so all those with new red ones, read about retin-A.


----------



## oh_twicemyburn (Jun 1, 2007)

What I've been doing for the past month (with great results!!!):

In the shower, I scrub my problem areas with LUSH's Buffy the Backside Slayer.
I then massage Bliss' FatGirlSlim where I have dimples and could use some firming.
After that, I slather LUSH's Dream Cream all over my body.

Sometimes, at night, I'll use LUSH's Therapy massage bar.  Neroli gives the skin elasticity!


----------



## stefania905 (Jun 1, 2007)

Does anyone think that this http://www.murad.com/ibeCCtpItmDspRt...ni  site=10020 works


----------



## melaniumom (Jun 1, 2007)

Two words.....Emu Oil!

It is my cure all for everything and it actually WORKS!

It can help with existing stretch marks but is actually REALLY great for helping to prevent them as it is a PROVEN skin thickener and skin softener.  It is also chalk full of Essential Fatty Acids (something we all lack in our diets, but is essential for our over-all well being)

Just google emu oil to find out all the good stuff it does.  I've been using it for over a year now and I couldn't be without it.


----------



## lahoorah (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm quite a few pounds overweight and have stretchmarks everywhere, but I've been slathering on almost anything to get my bad boys to fade...

I've found that a combo of Palmer's Cocoa Butter and Biotherm Biovergetures has really helped in lightening them!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Whats the best lotion or body butter to use what pregnant?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LTB* 

 
_Hi everyone I am just new on here and I was wondering what is the best lotion to use to help prevent stretch marks when pregnant? Right now I am using The body shop cocoa butter moisturizing stick at night and I use Aveeno lotion in the morning. I was just wondering if there is anything better to use. I do not have any stretch marks yet but I still have the last 3 months to go. I was just wondering if there was anything better? Thanks_

 

vaseline!!!! use a good amount too. During my whole pregnancy, I used vaseline on my belly area and it did miracles.


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Stretch Marks from TWINS*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DoeEyedGirl* 

 
_I am 24 and have 5 month old identical twin boys. My sons are beautiful but the battle scars are less so...any suggestions on treatments or products to minimize or eliminate stretch marks?_

 

About the cellulite problem( I noticed it on the title), you wanna exercise that area intensly.  For example, behind the thigh area, toning gets rid of cellulite.  Lotions and creams do not work.  It would be a waste of money to purchase them, they are broken promises.  Toning is the key to losing cellulite.  When building that muscle, you are tightning that skin and getting rid of that fat at the same time into building muscle.  Of course you would have to do cardio to burn the fat as well....hope that helps


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2007)

For Cellulite... two products by Nivea...Nivea Gel in a tube and Nivea Patches. I saw before and afters by several women who tried them on the Tyra show. It made their cellulite bumps smooth out and look sooo much better in the after shots. So I had to try it for myself.

I've been using the same two products now for about 2 weeks (and not all that regular either) and it gave me huge noticeable results - I swear!!! Not all the dimples and bumps are completely gone...but it definitely works!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 20, 2007)

We were talking about this on another forum that I'm on. It probably wouldn't work while you were pregnant but it may help for afterwards

http://www.extra-muffins.com/hair/viewtopic.php?t=9486

As for celulite, you'll need to improve the circulation in that area. I have hereditary circulation problems and I've found that if I massage around my legs, hips and arse it helps to improve tone and circulation. It should help to break down the fatty tissue a bit too. Also I do agree with friend_of_MAC about the exercise thing. That definitely helps a lot.


----------



## Doowop (Nov 12, 2007)

I have stretch marks on my butt and inner thighs and knees..the whitish dented types which are said to be impossible to totally get rid of. I hate them! I am currently finishing Elancyl's stretch mark reducing package. It has this lotion as well as gel. Smells great. And it does work! My stretchmarks have improved by at least 20 percent.. I will switch to Palmer's and see if I can improve it further.


----------



## Imasculation (Dec 4, 2007)

I have had stretch marks on my stomach and hips for a while.. and now im 5 months pregnant so I'm not really worried about them getting any worse.
But I had this theory...
You use micro dermabrasion to help skin regenerate and sort of promote healthy skin growth... 
do you think that alternating between a super good moisturizer like almond oil and giving yourself bi-weekly dermabrasion treatments (on affected areas) would show some improvement?!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 10, 2007)

I used to weigh alot for my age.. until i lost like 3 stone from working out, eating healthy etc.  I then noticed a few month later i had stretch marks on my inner thighs [not too noticeable but i didnt want them to get worse] so i used Palmers Cocoa Butter [the one in tub from thats like a solid butter] and i used it for a few weeks and seriously.. it all dissappeared!  now i use it once a week/month just so it doesnt come back. I really recommend it to anybody with stretch marks.. it does take a few weeks or maybe a few months if you have very noticeable ones but im sure it would really help


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Stretch Marks from TWINS*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *friend_of_MAC* 

 
_About the cellulite problem( I noticed it on the title), you wanna exercise that area intensly. For example, behind the thigh area, toning gets rid of cellulite. Lotions and creams do not work. It would be a waste of money to purchase them, they are broken promises. Toning is the key to losing cellulite. When building that muscle, you are tightning that skin and getting rid of that fat at the same time into building muscle. Of course you would have to do cardio to burn the fat as well....hope that helps_

 
Nothing a person rubs into their legs or massages vigorously or has seaweed wraps on will lessen cellulite a single iota. Caffeine based cremes will make the skin look smoother for a couple hours, but you can not break up, cure, massage away, or dehydrate cellulite. It's fat. Not special fat gone wrong, just regular fat with thinned skin over it. That's why its more noticeable as we age. Even skinny models have it. Yes, exercise can drastically reduce its appearance by toning the muscles around it! If you have cellulite, you inherited it from your parents, the appearance is genetic.


----------



## Kuuipo (Jan 28, 2008)

As for stretch marks, some people do not get them when they are pregnant, and some people get fierce black squiggly lines tattooed all over their bellies (and I get to see an awful lot of women's bellies after they have given birth. ) 
Cocoa butter, magic beans, vaseline, botanicals or lanolin (one of the best moisturizers-don't knock it-its the closest thing to human sebum on the planet-and we use it to moisturize nipples of women who are breastfeeding) will not prevent stretch marks. What will happen is they will fade significantly, but never go away completely. They are like scars. They are tears in the collagen layer below the skin.  Laser treatments will remove them. There are a number of lasers that can be utilized. They are all very expensive and you have to go a nuber of times to see results-and it is totally not without risk!
Some people claim Strivectin works. All I know is that there is nothing in the product that changes the collagen in any way (it certainly is not "better than botox" and of course it will not prevent or fix wrinkles, but it is a decent moisturizer if you have money to burn and expect nothing)but ....any moisturizer will temporarily improve the appearance of stretch marks. Incidently, vitamin E will not work, it is not absorbed through the skin. The dietary collagen builder that is good for your skin is ascorbic acid-vitamin C, it won't repair, but you are pretty much made of collagen and this antoxidant is found in fruits,vegetables and its really high in oranges!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 28, 2008)

You can always get stretch marks lazered of nowadays lol...


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 18, 2008)

Does that Fat Girl Slim stuff really work?

Does it get rid of strecthmarks AND firm! If so, I'm going to try it!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 25, 2008)

Ugh, I have had these ugly stretch marks around my hips and the sides of my thighs since puberty...and they keep accumulating.  I think I am lacking a gene or something that allows for my skin to stretch and shrink.  Along with awful self-inflicted scars, I cannot wear a bikini or a swimsuit that is not skirt or short like.  It's hopeless, but I have found that Mederma has improved my stretchmarks.  I was talking about the issues with my dermatologist and she said unless you laser them, there's really nothing that will make them fade more than they already have with Mederma.  What a pain!


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 1, 2008)

I used this stuff called emu oil ( which was great) , Vitamine E works , and I read somehwere rubbing vicks vapo rub into your streach Marks. I saw something at T J MAX  called life after baby , It was supposed to be made for c  section scars .


----------



## SkylarV217 (May 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Imasculation* 

 
_I have had stretch marks on my stomach and hips for a while.. and now im 5 months pregnant so I'm not really worried about them getting any worse.
But I had this theory...
You use micro dermabrasion to help skin regenerate and sort of promote healthy skin growth... 
do you think that alternating between a super good moisturizer like almond oil and giving yourself bi-weekly dermabrasion treatments (on affected areas) would show some improvement?!_

 
I have seriously wondered about this too...


----------



## Yasmin (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DoeEyedGirl* 

 
_I have to disagree. I had major stretch marks from giving birth to twins and although I can't completely get rid of them, I have seen unbelievable results. I use Arbonne's Thermal Fusion Papaya Enzyme Mask to exfoliate...and I use SriVectin. You have to be consistent about using the products but they do work! I also don't really think that you can prevent stretch marks...I slathered on every vitamin e and cocoa butter product out there...I think it is more genetic. People that didn't get any and used the lotions attributed it to the product but I have the sneaking suspicion that they probably wouldn't have gotten them either way._

 

I agree, stretch marks are definatlely generic, there is nothing you can do to avoid them, I smoothered my skin with cocoa butter when I was pregnant and I thought everything was great and I would get away with them, the last 2 months I grew so much, my skin could obviously not cope with it!! I was also training everyday in the gym, so it wasn't fat I was gaining it was baby weight, - if that makes sense.....
Yaz


----------



## jilliandanica (Jun 2, 2008)

Has anyone tried AVON CLINICAL Professional Stretch Mark Smoother?
AVON- Products

I've been seeing a lot of commercials for it lately and wanna try it. I have stretch marks from puberty and my recent weight loss and wanna get rid of them especially with the summer coming up.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 3, 2008)

giving up salting ur food and doing a ''detox diet'' will help cellulite,they even have bath salts that ''pull'' toxins out. getting rid of toxins in ur body helps diminish the appearence of cellulite along with working out (squats,lunges ect...)and even creams will help. but u have to use them all together, 

creams are more like ''makeup'' for cellulite, its not a perm. fix.


----------



## liquidfir (Jun 13, 2008)

vitamin E cream babe. get the ones with more than 20,000IU


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 13, 2008)

I completely disagree with stretch marks being 'genetic'. They really aren't. My mum has never had stretch marks over her body even through pregnancy, neither has my dad. And neither has my brother. But me... I have stretch marks everywhere... thighs, shoulders (seriously, how do you get them on your shoulders!), on the back of my legs, under my armpits, and worst of all on my stomach, I look like i've been attacked by a tiger they're that bad. I'm surprised I don't have them on my face haha I seem to have them everywhere else. 
In my opinion, nothing works. They're scar tissue. When I was 13/14 they started to appear and I slathered on Palmers Cocoa Butter twice a day every day and it did nothing, along with various other 'miracle cures'. Absolutely nothing. They just fade over time. They will never be gone completely, they fade into silver/white lines. Last year or so my stomach ones faded completely, but within the last 4-6 months they've come back and I hate it. They're all purely from weight loss/gain constantly. 
Maybe people have had more positive outcomes but I've had them for 7 years now and they've never gone away from lotions and potions. I know it sounds so negative to people who are trying to get rid of them but I've tried everything under the sun possible and none of its worked. Patience is the cure I think.


----------



## mac*lover (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I completely disagree with stretch marks being 'genetic'. They really aren't. My mum has never had stretch marks over her body even through pregnancy, neither has my dad. And neither has my brother. But me... I have stretch marks everywhere... thighs, shoulders (seriously, how do you get them on your shoulders!), on the back of my legs, under my armpits, and worst of all on my stomach, I look like i've been attacked by a tiger they're that bad. I'm surprised I don't have them on my face haha I seem to have them everywhere else. 
In my opinion, nothing works. They're scar tissue. When I was 13/14 they started to appear and I slathered on Palmers Cocoa Butter twice a day every day and it did nothing, along with various other 'miracle cures'. Absolutely nothing. They just fade over time. They will never be gone completely, they fade into silver/white lines. Last year or so my stomach ones faded completely, but within the last 4-6 months they've come back and I hate it. They're all purely from weight loss/gain constantly. 
Maybe people have had more positive outcomes but I've had them for 7 years now and they've never gone away from lotions and potions. I know it sounds so negative to people who are trying to get rid of them but I've tried everything under the sun possible and none of its worked. Patience is the cure I think._

 

i agree with you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i lost hope on my stretch marks they just wont go away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, and all the things i bought to rip on them it just a wast on money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i really do not have the money now to do the leaser thing , and if even i do it now it will be a wast of money because i am planing to have anther baby and i thing i would probably get more of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 any way!!


----------



## hartnars (Jun 19, 2008)

i have stretchmarks and ive been looking into some treatmeants
1) mama mio goodbye stretchmarks.
2) revitol
3)trilastin

All seem pretty good has anyone else tried them????? not sure which one to try
EC Research Products | Stretch Mark & Anti Aging Cream | TriLASTIN SR Stretch Mark Cream
ourproducts
Revitol Stretch Mark

check the before and after pics with trilastin and revitol. hope this helps gurls x


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 19, 2008)

I have them on the inside of my thighs from loosing weight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm going to get some Palmers stuff to try. They are awful


----------



## hartnars (Jun 19, 2008)

u should have a look at those ones im going to try them. the results look good.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 19, 2008)

im really excited my friend Kat specializes in clinical aesthetics (using lazer technology) in the spa i work at and she says she can get rid of my red stretch marks and hit me up with some velasmooth. im really excited. no more stretch marks or cellulite.  and she said my first set of series is free :-D


----------



## pinkvanilla (Jul 8, 2008)

For cellulite, I seriously cannot go past massaging the area! You don't need the fancy creams and potions, I do this with regular moisturiser and you can definitely see the difference 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All I do is just massage the cream into the problem area. I do it with my finger tips so it really gets the circulation going.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 8, 2008)

exercise to help cellulite, it takes awhile, but u will see a difference if u keep it up! self-tanner or tanning helps hide it too. and stop salting ur food(this helped me).....

and palmers cocoa butter helped stretchmarks 4 me when i was younger, i got them on my boobs and applied palmers everyday until about 2 months later they were gone.


----------



## jennifer8055 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,
  I used to have pretty bad cellulite which only got worse after I get pregnant. I had it mostly around my inner thighs and bottom and a bit on my tummy as well. I tried eating more healthy food and did a  lot of exercise as well which friends and family members recommended but my skin was still lumpy and floppy. I then recently read an article by a lady who claimed to have got rid of her cellulite by using a particular cream. I tried it and it worked pretty well. It took a couple of weeks but my skin had improved a lot and I  managed to get rid of my cellulite completely. You can read more about the lady's article at the link below:

Cellulite - It Can Be Treated


----------



## Cherrie (Aug 28, 2008)

I am a mother and I have some stretch marks on my thighs after having my daughter. after a few sessions of tanning the white lines went away! excercising helps as well to tighten the skin back.


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok this depends entirely on your budget, people suggest bio oil and cocoa butter which is a great and cheap way to help reduce stretch marks and since your only 24, it will be more effective.

BUUUT, my aunt has recently purchased (for a cool £10,000!) a machine for INABE(?) treatments which really do reduce cellulite, jowels, puffy eyes, stretchmarks and scars etc. It really does work and she already has a cliental of some particularly famous people as a result 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The machine itself looks like a computer from the 70's haha. Unfortunately courses run into the 100's mark and for it to have an effect you WILL have to have around a course of 20 maybe more.

If you have the cash or desperately want to get rid of them, this is the best way and maybe you should search around for anyone who does this?

Also, for cellulite, when your in the shower, try using a scrubbing brush to massage your problem areas, that should help the lymphatic drainage.

I recently got a cigarrette burn on my arm (nice) and Ive been using bio oil on the morning and evening for almost 3 months now, I cant tell if its really improved but it does seem like its fading faster.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 19, 2009)

rootsherbal.com - Special herbal treatments for skin, hair & aromatherapy 

My aunt told me about this. I went there for issues with cellulite. I was highly impressed, and have actually shopped there three seperate time. There products work like a charm. I was skeptical at first, but I was sold. 

The also have great body oils, and lots of natural Aloe Vera.


----------



## viantch (Jan 24, 2009)

hi! im new here..
anyway, i gave birth two months ago and i also had stretchmarks on my tummy, at the back of my legs and on my breasts due to my pregnency.. i am using retin a cream for 5days now and the results are quite good, cause my red marks are starting to fade, although its still there but i can already see results.. you guys can give it a try, its cheap and can be bought otc.

but i don't realy give an assurance to it since results differ from person to person and it also depends to the kind of marks you have. since mine are just new and still red.. but if you desire to use it make sure to have a patch test first, since the formula is strong.. goodluck!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 25, 2009)

I just found new stretch marks on my sides and my inner thigh area, ughh! At first I thought the ones on my sides were a rash since they were really red, raised and super itchy. But now thinking about it, they've been there for months now so yeah there stretch marks.

I'm gonna start mixing some lotion and emu oil and rubbing it on those areas at least twice a day until I can get my hands on some palmer's coco butter. Has anyone tried emu oil with good results?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jan 30, 2009)

I just got some of that Palmer's Cocoa butter Stretch Mark Massage cream this Monday. I've already gone through like a third of the tube, and this stuff isn't cheap either grrr! I can't really say anything about results yet since it hasn't even been a week. I'm thinking about also buying the Lotion version of this with the pump and using that all over and to supplement the cream. I've also been applying some emu oil afterwards since it helps moisturize even better and makes it easier to rub in.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^ I've also recently bought the Stretch Mark Massage Lotion (the one with the pump - it did seem easier) after sudden weight loss and it seems really moisturising upon application but again I've only been using it a few days so it's too early to comment upon any improvements. I'm also using bio oil on the areas that are worst, inner and outer thigh area mainly aswell as collagen gel.

Will let everyone know how it goes, I want these bad boys gone! And fast!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_^^^ I've also recently bought the Stretch Mark Massage Lotion (the one with the pump - it did seem easier) after sudden weight loss and it seems really moisturising upon application but again I've only been using it a few days so it's too early to comment upon any improvements. I'm also using bio oil on the areas that are worst, inner and outer thigh area mainly aswell as collagen gel.

Will let everyone know how it goes, I want these bad boys gone! And fast!_

 
I went through the first tube of the Massage Cream like it was nothing. If I applied it religiously it wouldn't even last me 2 weeks! I ended up just getting a generic version of it from Walgreens. 

I was suppose to also purchase the Lotion of it but they didn't have it at Sally's. I had a $5 off coupon for there and my cheap ass felt like using it and not spending anymore money lol. So I just bought their big bottle of cocoa butter body and hand lotion and another tube of the Massage Cream. 

But, I've been being so lazy with using it though. I also use emu oil too on the areas. My hands and arms just get super tired from all of that rubbing since you have to do it in a circular motion too.


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

The only thing that ever made a difference in my stretchmarks is some heavy duty moisturizers, hemp oil worked really well. But that was just because it plumped up the skin. Boooo!! Better than nothing, though!

I was researching needling of stretchmarks and peels but got too overwhelmed in the end. The needling sounded promising but all the before/after pics I saw were so faked!

I'll squeal if they ever find a way to rid 'em!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_The only thing that ever made a difference in my stretchmarks is some heavy duty moisturizers, hemp oil worked really well. But that was just because it plumped up the skin. Boooo!! Better than nothing, though!

I was researching needling of stretchmarks and peels but got too overwhelmed in the end. The needling sounded promising but all the before/after pics I saw were so faked!

I'll squeal if they ever find a way to rid 'em!_

 
I felt the same way when researching this stuff too! I'm not expecting miracles though at this point. I'm just going to hope these new ones I have fade soon. I'll just slap some sunless tanner on to help cover up the "white" marks they become. I've also heard that it helps with covering up the appearance of cellulite too.


----------



## 3773519 (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer8055* 

 
_Hi,
I used to have pretty bad cellulite which only got worse after I get pregnant. I had it mostly around my inner thighs and bottom and a bit on my tummy as well. I tried eating more healthy food and did a lot of exercise as well which friends and family members recommended but my skin was still lumpy and floppy. I then recently read an article by a lady who claimed to have got rid of her cellulite by using a particular cream. I tried it and it worked pretty well. It took a couple of weeks but my skin had improved a lot and I managed to get rid of my cellulite completely. You can read more about the lady's article at the link below:

Cellulite - It Can Be Treated_

 

Got some other way i can check this out. That site was suspended for violates terms of service. very interested becuz i havent been able to get rid of the flab either after all the working out and stuff and having a baby.


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 2, 2009)

palmers cocoa butter and bio oil works! if you have the money to spend try strivectin from sephora. it's a bit expensive but i hear it works. but remember you must use it continusously


----------



## Nancy.C (Mar 12, 2009)

I used Arbonne Intelligence Rejuvenating Cream on my inner thighs for the purple-y stretch marks and the Arbonne Figure 8 Vanish System for the Cellulite still there.  It didn't produce "surgical" results, but I am very happy.  Oh, and I didn't have to use a ton of the stuff!  I have never tried the Arbonne Intelligence Fusion Mask on anything but my face, so I can't attest to that, but people always say that I have nice skin!

Click here for more Arbonne information.


----------



## HockeyChick04 (Mar 22, 2009)

So, I have been lurking on this thread for a few days and finally decided to post. I just started developing stretch marks over the past few months and I find it rather weird. I am 18, not now nor have I ever been pregnant, i haven't gained weight, I'm not particularly overweight (a little chunk but hopefully not for long), and haven't grown (height wise). I got them on my thighs, hips,  stomach and boobs and I HATE them. I was just wondering if anybody else has had them just show up overnight with no explanation and if so how easy were they to minimize. Thank you so much in advance, they are making me really self conscious and uncomfortable showing any area that has them (and I'm a bellydancer, my confidence has taken a big hit).


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 21, 2009)

I got them right around my belly button, on my hips and on the insides of my thighs from gaining weight. I've lost most of what I gained, and I've used Palmers cocoa butter lotion in the morning and their cocoa butter oil at night after getting out of the shower. Done that for about 6 months and they've seriously faded. Most of them really can't be seen unless you're actually looking for them lol.

And fake tans make them totally disappear


----------



## Arisone (May 9, 2009)

I got them from gaining weight and losing weight. They aren't going anywhere.  I've tried cocoa butter and bio oil.  However, exfoliating helps to minimize them.


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 21, 2009)

BioOil is great for scars... I know from experience. Also great for stretch marks, and jsut foe evening out skin tone in general. I use it every day, and despite the name and look of it, it isn't really oily at all. The skin absorbs it straight away, and doesn't feel sticky.


----------



## ruthless (May 27, 2009)

I have surgical scars and stretch marks-from the lips of my PS nothing will "get rid" of stretch marks short of cutting them out. Time and perhaps lotions will fade them but that's about it. Skin elasticity is determined by genetics. Curses!!

Most women have them somewhere. Don't feel bad about them-they will fade from angry red to white eventually.


----------



## anne123 (Jun 11, 2009)

There are Different Way to Remove Stretch Marks From Your Body:
---------------------------------------------------------------
i)One way to get rid of stretch marks (and also an effective way of suppressing their development to begin with) is to follow the right diet and also to have an effective exercise routine.You will want to stay away from foods that are rich in fatty acids that seem to collect in various parts of your body like in your thighs or buttocks. What you want to eat are foods like fish and vegetables.Citrus Fruits are also advisable It make skin glowing.
ii)Another way to remove stretch marks is to use special creams and lotions that have been made exactly for that purpose. You can find these products from various companies. This is a great way to get rid of stretch marks especially if you do not want to go through a surgical procedure that will set you back hundreds of dollars.
iii)Laser treatment is quickly becoming the most popular way to getting rid of stretch marks. Laser treatment sessions are not cheap but they are a lot cheaper than they use to be when first introduced.
iv)There is also another way to get rid of stretch marks and that is through a surgical procedure known as dermabrasion. This involves skin being frozen for a time and then a special instrument is then used to smoothen the skin. It is quite complicated and may not be the best way to remove stretch marks especially since it is easier to go through laser treatment.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

*Stretch marks.*

So I looked up the threads on getting rid of stretch marks, but most of them suggest palmers cocoa butter, but it doesn't work for me.
So I was wondering has anyone tried bio oil, and does it work?
and if so how long do you start seeing results?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

I'm sorry but strech marks are a permanent damage to the skin and absolute nothing you rub on can have any effect what so ever. The only thing that can have an effect is Retin-A or similar lotions with tretinoids that you can get on prescription. But the effect is limited and the treatment is expensive. The most effective is Laser treatment.


----------



## Kirsty (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

I tried Bio Oil for about 3-4 weeks before I got lazy..I didn't see any results :-( They say Bio Oil takes 6 weeks+ to see results (applying twice daily).
It was an expensive, messy, ritual. I also hated the smell so gave up.


----------



## Sass (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

Here are your options...

1. try eating clean all of the time
2. try building muscle
3. 1 & 2 go hand in hand with genetics to fill space where your skin has lost of elasticity
4. cosmetic laser for marks, plastic surgery for tucks or lipo procedures for cellulite
5.  If you want to lighten the marks get treatment from a Dermatologist, mine went away with time.

Once the skin is stretched it's very hard to get back to the way it once was or sometimes it never will go back without any help.  Good luck.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

Well thanks for your responses.
I just asked because I heard bio oil worked really well.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 21, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

I'd just work on not getting anymore stretch marks and be thankful it's not stretched so much it's sagging. Almost everyone has some stretch marks somewhere and it's not something to be really worried about unless you're getting them very quickly which means there are other more serious problems underlying something cosmetic.


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_I'd just work on not getting anymore stretch marks and be thankful it's not stretched so much it's sagging. Almost everyone has some stretch marks somewhere and it's not something to be really worried about unless you're getting them very quickly which means there are other more serious problems underlying something cosmetic._

 
I have more than anyone I know :/
I think weight loss definitely helped in getting them as well.
I just want the ones in obvious places to go way, like my calves. D:


----------



## forevernars (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

I'm actually wondering what can be used "NOW" to prevent me from getting new ones or from them forming? As I am pregnant and see some are starting to form I've been using lotion with aloe plus vitamin a,c, & e in it and it obviously hasn't been preventing them from forming?


----------



## joygasm (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *forevernars* 

 
_I'm actually wondering what can be used "NOW" to prevent me from getting new ones or from them forming? As I am pregnant and see some are starting to form I've been using lotion with aloe plus vitamin a,c, & e in it and it obviously hasn't been preventing them from forming?_

 
I heard the vitamin E oil.
They also have a palmers cocoa butter for pregnant women formulated for stretch marks, which worked for my aunt.
I don't think anything can honestly help that much though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's unfortunate..


----------



## Nicala (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

I have a bunch of stretch marks all over my belly and top portion of my arms. A few on my legs. Bah, body why do you do this to us?!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joygasm* 

 
_I have more than anyone I know :/
I think weight loss definitely helped in getting them as well.
I just want the ones in obvious places to go way, like my calves. D:_

 
Me too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have soooo many after gaining 70 punds, then getting pregnant, and then loosing all that weight again. My body is a mess


----------



## Nicala (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

Looks like bio oil has some pretty good reviews on Make up alley!

Reviews: Makeupalley Reviews of Bio Oil


----------



## joygasm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

Yeah I've had people tell me about it! That's why I was confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wanted to know if anyone had results.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

MUA is the way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ^

Apparently works best of fresh scars. Hmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

I had some minor stretch marks when I was heavier in my teen years, but they've gone away since. Unfortunately I don't think there's much you can do about them as people have already mentioned... At the same time, I think it's a natural thing (as ugly as they are) and it's not something to beat yourself up about. We're only human, we're supposed to have bumps, scratches and blemishes!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *forevernars* 

 
_I'm actually wondering what can be used "NOW" to prevent me from getting new ones or from them forming? As I am pregnant and see some are starting to form I've been using lotion with aloe plus vitamin a,c, & e in it and it obviously hasn't been preventing them from forming?_

 
Gaining a healthyamount of weight instead of going over that range will help. The less you weigh before pregnancy the more weight you need to gain to have a healthy baby. Do some light exercises and eat clean to reduce gaining more than the necessary amount but every woman will have more stretch marks after being pregnant. It's just part of being pregnant.


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

As has been said, they are very hard to get rid off, but I posted this a week or so ago, it might be of some help..

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f221/e...6/#post1833583

The exfoliating part, will work for your legs, but again it's not a miracle, it will just stimulate new skin growth and reduce them slightly. Your calves MAY over time mostly recover. The skin there is not as delicate as thighs of belly. 

Good luck, if you find anything that makes the slightest difference, please share!


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Stretch marks.*

because i've been big, then small and now big again my body is a little wrecked! i have stretch marks on my tummy and the tops of my arms (why?!?!) however over time they have become much less noticable. i just moisturise every day and that is it. i don't feel the need to spend a fortune on something that i know will not make them 100% dissapear.

i know the stretch marks may get you down but pretty much all women get them. so it's nothing to be ashamed about or down about


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACreation* 

 
_I've heard Palmers cocoa butter products._

 
Is this just for prevention or does this help after the fact?


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_If they are stretch-marks, then there isn't really anything that you can do once you have them. Stretch-marks are scar tissue from where the skin does not grow at the same speed as the body part that it is encompassing, and stretches the connective tissues causing scarring. Stretch marks can be minimized during the time when they are being created (growth spurts, pregnancy, etc.) with such things as vitamin E oil and cocoa butter, but once they are there just like any other scar tissue, there isn't a whole lot that can be done about them._

 
Bummer.


----------



## JENJ5001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 

 
_If they are stretch-marks, then there isn't really anything that you can do once you have them. Stretch-marks are scar tissue from where the skin does not grow at the same speed as the body part that it is encompassing, and stretches the connective tissues causing scarring. Stretch marks can be minimized during the time when they are being created (growth spurts, pregnancy, etc.) with such things as vitamin E oil and cocoa butter, but once they are there just like any other scar tissue, there isn't a whole lot that can be done about them._

 
Bummer. This is bad news for me...


----------



## slowdownbaby (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't understand why some doctors say cellulite does not disappear. Mine is almost gone, and I have pictures that proves it! Eating well, drinking lots of water and green tea plus working out has made my skin flat  And I use the Niveal goodbye cellulite lotion which is way better than a lot of high end lotions I've tried. 

Stretch marks never disappear it's true. But you can make them invisible! Palmers cocoa butter and vitamin e lotion & bath and body by Tracy belly balm are my favorites! I have stretch marks since I was 13 years old, and I've tried everything! These too worked the best, and they aren't expensive. I exfoliate with Lush sugar scrub or buffy 2 to 4 times a week  on that area and I have seen a BIG difference. I'm really happy with these results. A self tanner in the summer it's essential.If you go out to the beach and be tanned by the sun, girl, they will look worse. So make sure you're tanned. 

I am pretty fair, and my stretch marks are old now, after reading so much junk about how you can't make them better after years of having them, I'm seeing now, it's all a bunch of crap lol you just have to be patient and always be trying new things to get rid of them.


----------



## Flaminbird (Apr 30, 2010)

I have them too. All around my hip area then the upper arms. I'd say the arms is what bothers me the most because I dont show my hips in public. I too like many here had gained weight then lost it. I was always average weight through school then after highschool my sugar levels went whacko and by 19 I was 221lbs! It took me 7 yrs to get it all of my just changing my diet....cutting out sugars, salt and fat plus the amount I ate. I've been around 130-140 since then but I've noticed now that I'm older ..eeek 41.....the extra skin that was left from the weightloss/gain has gotten looser and now the dreaded cellulite. I wish so badly I would've never gained the weight so I wouldnt have what I have now.
I had used Strivetin at one point for the stretch marks but I didnt see any results


----------



## effboysinthebut (May 1, 2010)

Even though they're permanent you can get them greatly visually reduced.  I was reading up on a lotion that was featured on the Tyra Banks show called Trilastin Sr.  It's kind of expensive but it does have a 60 day money back warranty.  You can also do laser surgery which I believe ultimately would be pretty expensive, but pretty effective.

If you look up reviews for the cream you'll see a lot of great reviews.  Some are bad but make sure you're actually looking at Trilastin SR and not the old formula.  Of course it will depend on the individual but it does seem that a lot of people have great permanent results with it.


----------



## Brie (May 3, 2010)

I used to be a Bio Oil fan but now I've been converted to Trilogy Rosehip certified organic oil stuff after I got sent some. I love it, its definatly working, plus it is helping to even out my skin. (I always have weird red marks)


----------



## ruthless (May 10, 2010)

Ahhh Stretch marks...they SUCK ASS and are pretty much genetic. As if it's not hard enough dealing with hormones and body changes when you're pregnant!

Some people have amazingly elastic skin and never get them. A very small portion of women. Others get them just from puberty! Boys get them too from growing. 

When I was younger my weight fluctuated and I got them in the usual areas, hips underneath the belly button and on the underside of junction from arm to shoulder.  They have since turned silver, I cannot remember them ever being "red" like you would see on a Mummy Tummy.

After consultation with a plastic surgeon (for other reasons) he told me the only way you can ever truly get rid of them is to cut them out. Anything else is just "improving the appearance".  Stretch marks happen when your skin expands beyond it's tolerance-it is literal tearing of the skin. They can beunsightly and can have massively negative effects on your self esteem if you let them.

Coco butter/vitamin E soften the skin and help it expand, which can lessen the amount but you can rub it in your skin 4 times a day and still get them if you are growing, gaining weight or are pregnant-as I said above it's genetics.

I probably posted this somewhere similar in this thread earlier but I hate to see young(er) girls get down on themselves over something they don't have too much control over if they decide to have a family.

Time is probably your best bet, and perhaps weight loss to fade them-but don't feel bad about yourself, almost EVERYONE has them!

Hugs girls


----------



## slowdownbaby (May 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_I used to be a Bio Oil fan but now I've been converted to Trilogy Rosehip certified organic oil stuff after I got sent some. I love it, its definatly working, plus it is helping to even out my skin. (I always have weird red marks)_

 

Rosehip oil is one of the best remedies for everything! it helps with stretch marks, wrinkles, scares etc I love it too!


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 6, 2010)

guys, i have been using Bliss' fat girl slim firming/cellulite cure for 1.5 weeks, and let me tell you.... im in love

I was SO skeptical at first. I thought, all these cellulite creams seem like total BS. But then we got in a kit at work, and i started asking around. To my suprised all of my co workers that used it LOVED it. So, i made myself some hefty samples.... and i thought that after 3 days i could feel an increase in firmness.. so i bought it.
Well, it works. It really does. After a week, my thighs had signifigantly less jiggle going on. Right now, they are firm as firm can be! I had cellulite on my thighs(back and outer side) and to the naked it is like 95% gone! My bottom looks a lot better too. Full results are supposed to be seen in 28 days.

My complaint? this stuff goes so fast. Im using it uber sparingly only on my tighs and butt, but i dont like how often im gonna have to buy this... 

So fat girl slim will not make you slim. You wont get smaller/loose weight. But you certainly will feel smaller and more confident. I walked by a store window yesterday, wearing my short shorts, and i exclaimed outloud, "my legs look fucking awesome", and they do! Even if this stuff goes quickly, its truly worth it for the confidence booster.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jan 10, 2011)

im barely 18 and have sufferd from stretch marks as long as i can remeber. recently i broke down and told my mom that its affecting my confidence, espcially with summer aproching. i went to the dermatologist and she gave me a prescription for retin-A. theres also a generic brand of it, with insurence it only cost me $7, less than stri-vectin i was using. and truth be told, it WORKS! ive only been using it for a week and can already tell a differenc, not a huge "omg its life changing" difference, but with time, im sure its gonna work.
  	its totally worth looking into if you can!


----------



## iluvmakeup7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Bio-oil ?


----------



## Kassie (Sep 29, 2012)

hey I have a 15 month old daughter and when I was pregnant I used plamers coco butter and it worked great but you have to use it before you get stretch marks or it doesnt work as well, you see I used this all over my stomach but being only 20 I didn`t know I`d get stretch marks on my boobs and butt area as well, so I never applied coco butter there and after I had my daughter I had stretch marks on my but and my boobs, my butt wasn`t to bad but my boobs were the worst so I went and bought bio oil and it worked wonders for my stretch marks. My daughter was about 4 months when I started using it and the stretch marks on my butt completely disappared, the ones on my boobs were really bad but the bio oil really helped fade them.

  	I also learned a trick about wrapping the area where your stretch marks are with plastic warp. Apply the oil, rub it in to your skin until it not greasy any more and wrap that part of your body up with plastic wrap, do this for a couple weeks and it should really help. It worked miracles for me.  check out my blog www.kmakesithappen.blogspot.com I`ll be writing an article on it in a couple days.

  	Hope I helped. I hated those stupid stretch marks although a lot of women wear them proud, they call them tiger stripes, it`s just a mark left on your body from the beautiful miracles that grew inside you.


  	Kassie


----------



## MmeSpark (Nov 24, 2013)

I've read that any kind of moisturizing oil helps, olive, almond... I've been using coconut oil, and it makes my skin very soft, but I don't know if it'll help with the stretchmarks...


----------



## danisheree (Feb 4, 2014)

My sis in law had babies fairly close to each other and with both pregnancies she used olive oil and she has NO stretch marks. AMAZING!


----------



## sedmo007 (Aug 28, 2014)

hmm.


----------



## orangewasabi (Oct 20, 2014)

Retin-A actually helps rebuild collagen and repair the damage to your stretchmarks.


----------



## AnneOyer (Oct 24, 2014)

Try using olive oil. It's effective in removing stretch marks.


----------



## Jodylicious (Oct 25, 2014)

Bio Oil did wonders for my stretch marks, but you have to use it twice daily if possible. They never go away but it evens the skin out so they becomes smooth and less noticeable.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Oct 26, 2014)

Natural white sugar is one of the best natural remedies to get rid of stretch marks. You can use the sugar to exfoliate your skin. Mix a tablespoon of raw sugar with some almond oil and a few drops of lemon juice. Mix it well and apply it on the stretch marks and other skin areas. Gently rub the mixture on the skin for at least 10 minutes every day before taking a shower. Do this for a month or so and watch your stretch marks become lighter.


----------

